

Twilio adds support for SMS on toll-free numbers - hox
https://www.twilio.com/blog/2014/06/introducing-twilio-sms-on-toll-free-numbers-nt.html

======
josh2600
Really cool!

The part I find the most interesting is that you can separate SMS and voice
services on 800 numbers (like leave your crazy Verizon TollFree rate intact
and do your SMS through Twilio). Very interested in how that's happening.

I assume Twilio contracted with Syniverse as a TollFree SMS manager, but I'm
very curious how they can send and receive SMS on numbers they don't own. I
would hazard a guess that Twilio has gotten a contract with Syniverse, the
first of its kind, that decouples voice and SMS from toll free.

Crazy times these, way cool feature!

~~~
ffetters
I wonder if they are using ZipWhip. ZipWhip launched this capability early in
2013 and explained that they partnered with the land line operators directly
to expose it.

[http://blog.zipwhip.com/2013/05/14/zipwhip-expands-
landline-...](http://blog.zipwhip.com/2013/05/14/zipwhip-expands-landline-
texting-to-toll-free-800-numbers/)

~~~
josh2600
I think this is the correct answer.

